# Cleveland Akron OH, D&D players needed



## Exsodus (Jun 7, 2004)

We are thinking of starting a group in the Cleveland/Akron region and are looking for some players.  Female players always needed.  Respond here if interested!

-ExSoDus


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 15, 2004)

ExSoDus,

I would be interested depending what days you play.  I start back for my MBA in the fall, and weeknights would probably be out, though I don't have my schedule yet.

I live just east of Cleveland, and have been playing D&D on and off for about 15 years now.


----------



## lanzaren (Jun 15, 2004)

*Inbetween C-town and Akron*

Hey,

Im either looking for players, 2-3  for an Arcana Unearthed game, or join a game.  Can I get some details.

leefer_11@yahoo.com


----------



## Exsodus (Jun 17, 2004)

Excellent
Reach me via email: Ice shadow storm @ aol.com
We are all pretty much in our 20s, well theres only 2-3 of us left now, but we would probably play saturday or sunday afternoon/evenings or something like that..... 

Email me with questions etc.......


----------



## kelsur (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, I live in Akron, and would be interested in joining a local game.  Email me or something? passionofchaos@yahoo.com


----------

